# Samsung P2350 vs BenQ G2420



## mitraark (Dec 6, 2010)

I want a 22+" Monitor , mainly for watching Movies and play a few games. It should have good viewing angle because i have large room and many people watch movies there sitting all around.

Actually i really don't know  about these two monitors , but i understand all technical specifications so anyone if you have any thing to add here please fell free 

Here is a COmparison i got from here


> Okay a few points.. Am not stupidly running behind HDMI's presence or so.. HDMI and DVI are just MIRROR replicas.. just that HDMI's are capable of transferring HD Audio along with Digital Video. 2ndly, No chance for getting a PS3 even by mistake and neither do i have relatives who gift out PS3 or anything as such for that matter.
> 
> Now. Samsung P2350 = Looks ****g awesome. Rosery Black body panel, 50,000:1 DCR. 23". Has DVI and VGA ports. 1920x1080 @ 60hz Reso. Also Samsung has AWESOME ASS. (yea u know what ASS am talking about here ). Othe feature is whole loads of presets, Movie, internet, sports, gaming, text, etc etc. Has Touch Panel buttons (feather touch panel) with Red LED color.. (which can also be adjusted.. led's brightness). Most important 2ms RT. It has complete glassy classic ToC (Touch of Color) which is from their expensive HDTV series. This P2350 is from their Lavender Series.. this only is available in 21.5" and 23"(23.6")..no othe options. There is some new P2370 which has a builtin TV Tuner and LED color of the panel is different and just a few difference here and there.. rest all same as P2350. Its a FullHD 1080p ready.. Typical DCR is 1000:1 and Dynamic CR is 50,000:1.
> Price: Its around 10.5k or so ........... SAMSUNG P2350 Proper Review and Proper Screenies
> ...



Although later he wrote G2420 is better , i still would like some more opinions if anyone has any of the above two.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 7, 2010)

go with samsung...
i dont think Benq will satisfy ur requirement of good viewing angle as u have large room and many people watch movies there sitting all around.
i noticed this in one shop where many benq monitors were placed


----------



## mitraark (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks a Lot. And the P2350 looks great too


----------



## evewin89 (Dec 8, 2010)

i have samsung P2350 and its one of the best monitor in its category.


----------

